# Pressemeldung: Das Fischen der Großen hat genetische Konsequenzen



## Thomas9904 (31. Mai 2017)

Pressemeldung 
 Leibniz-Instituts für Gewässerökologie und Binnenfischerei (IGB) im Forschungsverbund Berlin e. V.








*Das Fischen der Großen hat genetische Konsequenzen​*
* In der Fischerei sind viele Fanggeräte so konzipiert, dass die großen Fische ins Netz gehen, während die kleineren entkommen können. Die sogenannte größenselektive Fischerei kann Computermodellen zufolge in wenigen Generationen das Wachstumspotenzial der überlebenden Fische reduzieren und ihr Verhalten verändern. Ob die Auswirkungen der Fischerei bis in die Gene zurückverfolgt werden können, wird jedoch kontrovers diskutiert. Eine experimentelle Studie des Leibniz-Instituts für Gewässerökologie und Binnenfischerei (IGB) und der Universität Turku (Finnland) weist nun nach, dass die stete Entnahme der größten Individuen aus einem Fischbestand tatsächlich Veränderungen in der Aktivität von Tausenden Genen nach sich zieht.*

In einem fast zehn Jahre dauernden Experiment wurden zwei Populationen des Zebrabärblings – ein in der Forschung bewährter Modellfisch – über fünf Generationen mit zwei unterschiedlichen Entnahmestrategien befischt: Einer Population wurden gezielt nur die größten Individuen entnommen, wohingegen die zweite Population zufällig – in Bezug auf die Körpergröße – befischt wurde. Danach wurden beide Populationen für eine Dauer von sechs Generationen nicht befischt und konnten sich vom Fischereidruck „erholen“. Die Studie [1] fand unter kontrollierten Bedingungen in Fischtanks statt, um sämtliche Störeinflüsse auszuschließen und so den Bezug zwischen Ursache – größenselektive Sterblichkeit – und Wirkung – mögliche genetische Veränderungen – herstellen zu können.



Die Experimentalfische passten sich in kürzester Zeit an die größenselektive Befischung an. Nach nur fünf Generationen kam es zu Veränderungen in der Aktivität und Ausprägung von rund 4300 Genen. Außerdem stellten die Fischereiforscherinnen und -forscher fest, dass die veränderten Ausprägungsmuster der Gene, die beispielweise für Merkmale wie Wachstum und Verhaltensweisen verantwortlich sind, mit Veränderungen in Hunderten kleinen DNA-Abschnitten korrespondierten. Erst wenn dies der Fall ist, das heißt, wenn die veränderten Ausprägungsmuster bis in die Genorte (Allele) in der DNA nachgewiesen werden können, spricht man von Evolution.


*Fischerei als Evolutionsfakto*r
„Damit ist der Beweis erbracht, dass sich ein hoher, größenselektiver Fischereidruck sowohl in der DNA als auch in den davon gesteuerten Ausprägungsmustern vieler Gene nachweisen lässt – die Fischerei beeinflusst die Evolution“, erläutert Projektleiter Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus, der am IGB und der Humboldt-Universität zu Berlin zu nachhaltiger Fischerei forscht und lehrt, die Bedeutung der Ergebnisse. Eine erste, im Jahr 2015 veröffentlichte Studie [2] an den gleichen Zebrafischlinien hat bereits gezeigt, dass die an die Fischerei angepassten Fische mehr Energie in die Fortpflanzung investierten, ein langsameres Wachstum im Erwachsenenalter aufwiesen und scheuer waren. „Die beiden Studien belegen zusammengenommen, dass die genetischen Veränderungen tatsächlich auch veränderte Merkmale wie eine reduzierte Größe im Erwachsenenalter hervorbringen. Da Gene involviert sind, lassen sich die Merkmalsänderungen, zum Beispiel im Wachstum oder in der Scheuheit, selbst nach Einstellen der Fischerei nicht einfach so umkehren“, ergänzt Arlinghaus.



*Mehr Schutz für große Fische*
Trotz der eingeschränkten Übertragbarkeit der Laborstudie auf die Verhältnisse in Flüssen, Seen und Meeren, zeigen die Ergebnisse eindeutig, dass größenselektive Fischerei im Sinne Darwins als Evolutionsfaktor wirkt. Diese evolutionäre Anpassung kommt den Fischen „zu Hilfe“, da sich kleinere und scheuere Fische schwerer fangen lassen. Das bekommen auch Fischer und Angler zu spüren, die immer weniger im Kescher haben. „Bewirtschafter können die fischereiliche Evolution verhindern oder zumindest reduzieren, indem Fischer und Angler nachhaltig und nicht zu intensiv fischen. Darüber hinaus lohnt sich der Schutz der großen, kapitalen Tiere. Wir empfehlen statt der gängigen Mindestmaße sogenannte Entnahmefenster als Fangbestimmung einzusetzen. Durch die Vorgabe von Mindest- und Maximalmaßen, die zusammengenommen das Entnahmefenster bilden, werden sowohl die kleinen, unreifen als auch die stattlichen, großen Laichtiere geschont. Das hilft, die Auswirkungen des Selektionsdrucks auf Wachstum, Geschlechtsreifung und Scheu zu mildern und erhält nach einer weiteren kürzlich von uns vorgelegten Studie [3] die Merkmalsvariation und so die Anpassungsfähigkeit der Population“, fasst Robert Arlinghaus die aktuelle Studienlage zusammen. 

Quellen:

[1] Uusi-Heikkilä, S., Sävilammi, T., Leder, E., Arlinghaus, R. and Primmer, C. R. (2017): Rapid, broad-scale gene expression evolution in experimentally harvested fish populations. Molecular Ecology. Accepted Author Manuscript. doi:10.1111/mec.14179. http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/mec.14179/full 

[2] Hintergrundinformationen zur Vorgängerstudie 2015 finden Sie im Pressearchiv des idw – Informationsdienst Wissenschaften e.V.: https://idw-online.de/de/news633826 

[3] Uusi-Heikkilä, S., Lindström, K., Parre, N., Arlinghaus, R., Alós, J., Kuparinen, A. (2016). Altered trait variability in response to size-selective mortality. Biology Letters 12: 20160584. Informationen zur Studie: http://www.ifishman.de/publikatione...lity-in-response-to-size-selective-mortality/


----------



## ayron (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Das Fischen der Großen hat genetische Konsequenzen*

Wann fordert der erste ein Entnahmefenster für den Dorsch?

Baglimit 3/5
Entnahmefenster 38-58cm

5 kleine wiegen sicher weniger, als 5 große. Quote bekommt die Fischerei.

-IronieOFF-

Zumindest wäre jetzt eine Entnahmefenster wissenschaftlich als Hegemaßnahme bestätigt und somit eigentlich durchsetzbar. Mal gucken, ob jemand durch diese Studie was beim Amt durch bekommt.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Das Fischen der Großen hat genetische Konsequenzen*

Toller Bericht, danke für das teilen. #6



ayron schrieb:


> Zumindest wäre jetzt eine Entnahmefenster wissenschaftlich als Hegemaßnahme bestätigt und somit eigentlich durchsetzbar.


Ich hoffe dass diese Studie hilft, ein Entnahme Fenster an mehreren Gewässern durchzusetzen. Einen faktischen Beweis als Argument gibt es ja jetzt.


----------



## Raubwels (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Das Fischen der Großen hat genetische Konsequenzen*

Hi,
über so eine Studie habe ich auch vor einigen Jahren gelesen da ging es auch um Zebrabärblinge und das die Tiere binnen weniger Generationen bis zu 10 % kleiner wurden. Und das wurde doch auch bei den Dorschen beobachtet, die Tiere wachsen langsamer weil das die Überlebenschance erhöht.
Das könnte auch Interessant sein, hier geht es um den Kabeljau.
http://www.evolution-of-life.com/fi...SEN_Warum_wird_der_Kabeljau_immer_kleiner.pdf


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Das Fischen der Großen hat genetische Konsequenzen*



> Bewirtschafter können die fischereiliche Evolution verhindern oder zumindest reduzieren, *indem Fischer und Angler nachhaltig und nicht zu intensiv fischen*.


*Dieser Satz ärgert mich maßlos,* da der wieder dazu verwendet werden wird, Angler vom Gewässer wegzudrücken.

Weil hier wieder Angeln wie berufliches Fischen mit Entnahme gleichgesetzt wird.

Anglerfreundlicher wie sprachlich auch gegenüber der Verbots- und Schützermafia besser wäre da gewesen, wenn man statt dessen von nachhaltiger Entnahme gesprochen hätte:


> indem Fischer und Angler nachhaltig und nicht zu intensiv entnehmen..


----------



## ayron (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Das Fischen der Großen hat genetische Konsequenzen*

Gut, aber so ist halt Deutschland fischen==entnehmen #c


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Das Fischen der Großen hat genetische Konsequenzen*

Gerade Arlinghaus sollte das besser wissen und besser machen.

zum erbre..........


----------



## Toni_1962 (31. Mai 2017)

EDIT: Beitrag gelöscht, da von MOD eingegriffen (2 Beiträge von mir, bewusst getrennt geschrieben, vom MOD zusammen geführt)
Meine Beiträge müssen und sollen vom MOD  nicht zusammengeführt werden.

Diese Art von MODeration erinnert in unglücklichster Weise an die MODeration, wie sie in den Foren von PETRA und VEGGIE stattfindet ...


----------



## gründler (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Das Fischen der Großen hat genetische Konsequenzen*

Ähm es gibt jetzt schon ne ganze Weile mehr und mehr Gewässer in De. wo Entnahmefenster beglaubigt wurden.

Das nun nix neues,man muss sich nur mit Behörden usw.



#h


----------



## fishhawk (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Das Fischen der Großen hat genetische Konsequenzen*

Hallo,

wenn "nachhaltig" bedeutet, nicht mehr zu entnehmen, als das Gewässer nachproduzieren kann, hätte ich da nichts dran auszusetzten.

Wenn das aber hieße, weniger Fanglimit für Angler, dafür mehr für Voll-, Neben- und Zuerwerbsfischer, dann schon.

Ich kenne Vereine, die sogar übernachhaltig wirtschaften. Das sind am Jahresende sogar mehr Fische im Gewässer als am Jahresanfang.  Die Größenpyramide stimmt aber trotzdem nicht.

Diese Gewässer sind für mich nicht besonders attraktiv.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Das Fischen der Großen hat genetische Konsequenzen*

Das Problem wird sein, dass mit der Formulierung es eben NICHT am Ende weniger Entnahme sein wird.

Schützer wie viele Verbandler ärgern sich ja, wenn Angler an "ihren" Gewässern sind und da gibt eben so ne Formulierung ne prima Vorlage, nicht die Entnahme, sondern Angeln als solches zu begrenzen (Fantasie der spendensamelnden Schützerindustrie wie der anglerfeindlichen Verbände ist da sowohl schnell bei der Hand wie auch erfinderisch, wenns ums verbieten geht...)..

Dass hier von auch "Instituten" Angeln mit Entnahme gleichgesetzt wird, ist schlicht zum k..



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> > Bewirtschafter können die fischereiliche Evolution verhindern oder zumindest reduzieren, *indem Fischer und Angler nachhaltig und nicht zu intensiv fischen*.
> 
> 
> *Dieser Satz ärgert mich maßlos,* da der wieder dazu verwendet werden wird, Angler vom Gewässer wegzudrücken.
> ...


----------



## Fruehling (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Das Fischen der Großen hat genetische Konsequenzen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...Dass hier von auch "Instituten" Angeln mit Entnahme gleichgesetzt wird, ist schlicht zum k..



Manchmal frage ich mich, hinter welchem Trabanten Du eigentlich lebst, Thomas... |uhoh:

Ich behaupte mal frech, daß das in 9 von 10 Fällen - zumindest aber in Deutschland - exakt der (traurigen) Realität entspricht und allein deshalb der Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen wurde.


----------



## fishhawk (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Das Fischen der Großen hat genetische Konsequenzen*

Hallo,

an welchen Gewässern in D wäre denn Angeln ohne Entnahmeabsicht erlaubt?

Die Mitarbeiter von Arlinghaus mal ausgenommen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Das Fischen der Großen hat genetische Konsequenzen*

Es geht nicht um Angeln OHNE Entnahmeabsicht. 

Sondern darum, dass hier der Angelvorgang mit Entnahmevorgang gleichgesetzt wird..

Gibt ja aber auch Schneidertage - ich habe gehört, öfter bei Anglern als mit Netzen, Reusen und Elektrogeräten.

Es geht auch darum, dass Angler im Gegensatz zu Fischern relativ problemlos zurücksetzen können (selektive Entnahme bei Entnahmeabsicht) und daher Angeln nicht mit Entnahme gleichzusetzen ist.

Es geht mir hier NICHT um eine der üblichen C+R-Debatten (genügend Threads, auch zum rechtlichen > Entnahmeabsicht); sondern dass her ein "Institut" ÖFFENTLICH Angeln mit Entnahme gleichsetzt wie bei der Fischerei.

Und daraus können gaaaanz leicht wieder Verbote und Einschränkungen  kommen - als erstes immer für Angler wie man weiss.

Und genau daher wäre mir diese Alternative wie beschrieben sprachlich wie faktisch lieber, da es eben beim "Institut" NICHT um Fischen oder Angeln, sondern nur um die Entnahme dabei geht:


> Bewirtschafter können die fischereiliche Evolution verhindern oder zumindest reduzieren, *indem Fischer und Angler nachhaltig und nicht zu intensiv fischen*.


*Dieser Satz ärgert mich maßlos,* da der wieder dazu verwendet werden wird, Angler vom Gewässer wegzudrücken.

Weil hier wieder Angeln wie berufliches Fischen mit Entnahme gleichgesetzt wird.

Anglerfreundlicher wie sprachlich auch gegenüber der Verbots- und Schützermafia besser wäre da gewesen, wenn man statt dessen von nachhaltiger Entnahme gesprochen hätte:


> indem Fischer und Angler nachhaltig und nicht zu intensiv entnehmen..


----------



## ayron (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Das Fischen der Großen hat genetische Konsequenzen*

Ich verstehe dich Thomas.

A. Werden die "Entscheider" nur das Fazit lesen -> Angeln macht die Fische klein

B. Kann man so es als Steilvorlage auslegen - gegen das Angeln allgemein


An dem Punkt wäre dann der Verband am Zuge - ähh, bitte wer?


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Das Fischen der Großen hat genetische Konsequenzen*

Danke


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Das Fischen der Großen hat genetische Konsequenzen*

Die Lösung wäre ja das Entnahmefenster. Zumal das Grundsätzliche Interesse aller Angler sein müsste einen gesunden Fischbestand und eine funktionierende Population vorzufinden.

Es gibt ja viele Möglichkeiten, der Zauber der Entnahmepflicht hat sich aber in den Generationenn vor mir so festgesetzt das es relativ schwer ist darüber zu diskutieren.

Grundsätzlich sollte man Angeln einfach mal losgelöst von der Pfanne betrachten ohne diese ins Abseits zu stellen. Catch and Release ist ja eine gelebte Tatsache, warum nicht gleich als freiwillige Maßnahme verankern um ein Durchatmen beim Praktizierenden zu erzeugen.

Brauch aber mit Sicherheit noch einiges an Zeit, bis der letzte das Kapiert oder schlicht gesagt weggestorben ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Das Fischen der Großen hat genetische Konsequenzen*

Wenn ein Entnahmefenster mit einer Entnahmepflicht im Fenster kommt (meine Befürchtung), muss das Fenster aber verdammt klein sein..

Aber "Forscher" können dann wieder schön forschen und Gelder einsammeln und Studien machen, wenn Angler nur genügend Einfluss haben auf Bestände (oder die Forscher herausfinden, dass es so sein soll) - haben Angler dummerweise zu wenig Einfluss, gibts auch keine Forschungskohle..

Ich werde da immer skeptischer, wenn ich sehe, was spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie und Politik und Behörden sich aus den Ergebnissen solcher "Forschung" zurechtbasteln und wie die Verbände der organisierten Sport-  und Angelfischerei meist gleich noch bei entsprechenden Einschränkungen statt dagegen noch vorne mit dabei sind..

Ich hoffe schwer, ich irre mich..................


----------



## Taxidermist (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Das Fischen der Großen hat genetische Konsequenzen*

Die ganze Studie ist höchst fragwürdig, da werden tropische Warmwasserfische  mit unseren Einheimischen verglichen und die Ergebnisse wie selbstverständlich eins zu eins gewertet.
Die Zebrabärblinge sind Produkt von tausenden Generationen aquaristischer Inzest, haben mit ihrer Wildform nichts mehr gemeinsam, wenn es überhaupt noch eine Wildform gibt?
Der Versuch lief natürlich noch unter Laborbedingungen, also im Aquarium.
Hinzu kommt, dass die Größenunterschiede dieser "Fischzwerge" nur im Millimeterbereich liegen können.
Abschließend werden wieder einmal Berufsfischer mit Anglern und ihrem Einfluss auf die Bestände gleichgesetzt!

Jürgen


----------



## Jose (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Das Fischen der Großen hat genetische Konsequenzen*

logische konsequenz: wir angeln und entnehmen nur die kleinen (am besten alle) und schwuppdiwupp haben wir in ein paar jahren nur noch große fische #6




die wissenschaft, die wissenschaft...


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Das Fischen der Großen hat genetische Konsequenzen*

http://www.innovations-report.de/ht...-der-grossen-hat-genetische-konsequenzen.html


----------



## Deep Down (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Das Fischen der Großen hat genetische Konsequenzen*

Tja, eine Entnahmeregelung i.S. eines Entnahmefensters gekoppelt mit einer jährlichen allgemeinen oder in direkten individuellen Höchstfangmenge (Intensität) könnte bedeuten, dass entweder bei Erreichen einer vorgegebenen Höchstfangmenge das Angeln von allen insgesamt einzustellen ist oder aber, dass wenn das dem einzelnen Angler vorgegebene Limit erreicht ist, dieser das Angeln einzustellen hat.

Unwahrscheinlich? Ich kenne ein Gewässer, da darf pro Jahr nur ein Hecht innerhalb des Entnahmefensters entnommen werden!

Danach muss man dann nach wohl vorherrschender Rechtsauffassung den im Entnahmefenster gefangenen Fisch zwangsläufig entnehmen und darf danach an diesem Gewässer nicht mehr auf Hecht angeln!

Also, der jährliche Angelspaß kann dann einen Tag nach Ablauf der Schonzeit schon wieder beendet sein. Im schlimmsten Fall hat man dann selbst noch gar keinen dieser Regelung unterfallenden Fisch gefangen!

Dieser Folgen eines Entnahmefensters in D-Land sollte sich jeder bewusst sein! 

So wird nämlich die Intensität der Beangelung einer Fischart über das Entnahmefenster gesteuert!


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Das Fischen der Großen hat genetische Konsequenzen*

Wie gesagt, auch ich sehe da große Gefahren auf Angler und Angeln zukommen.

Wie immer werdens wir früher oder später mitkriegen...

NOCH bin ich nicht sicher, ob wirklich der schlimmste Fall eintritt wie auch z. B. von DeepDown beschrieben.

Möglich isses aber jedenfalls..

Schlimm ist, dass die Verbände das wohl wieder nicht sehen und begreifen werden, bis es zu spät ist.

Meine Hoffnung ist, dass Behörden und Politik das nicht an Hand der in meinen Augen bescheuerten Wortwahl der Pressemeldung vom Institut gegen Angler nutzen werden..

Wir werden sehen..

Gewarnt hätte ich.


----------



## Laichzeit (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Das Fischen der Großen hat genetische Konsequenzen*

Genetische Konsequenzen hat eine selektive Entnahme von Großfischen ohnehin nur in den Gewässern und denen Fischarten, welche gar nicht oder nur sehr geringfügig besetzt werden.
In anderen Fällen fehlt einfach die genetische Kontinuität der Population, in der kleinere Fische einen Vorteil hätten.


----------



## fishhawk (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Das Fischen der Großen hat genetische Konsequenzen*

Hallo,



> Dieser Folgen eines Entnahmefensters in D-Land sollte sich jeder bewusst sein!



Verstehe ich nicht so ganz.|kopfkrat

Ohne Entnahmefenster wäre doch der ganze Spuk schon vorbei, wenn ich irgendeinen Hecht über dem Schonmaß fange.

Mit Entnahmefenster sinkt doch die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass der erste Hecht gleich entnommen werden muss. 

Oder hab ich da nen Denkfehler?

Übrigens, ist das 1 Hecht pro Gewässer oder 1 Hecht pro Angler?


----------



## HECHTG3ILERTYP (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Das Fischen der Großen hat genetische Konsequenzen*

Da wäre wieder das Thema c&r  aber ich will nicht wieder eine Grundsatzdiskussion anfangen.
In den Niederlanden erholen sich die Bestände ja nachweislich.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fruehling (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Das Fischen der Großen hat genetische Konsequenzen*



HECHTG3ILERTYP schrieb:


> ...In den Niederlanden erholen sich die Bestände ja nachweislich.



Wer hat diesen Nachweis erbracht und wo kann man ihn einsehen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Das Fischen der Großen hat genetische Konsequenzen*

Nach der hier eingestellten Studie (Thema) sollen jedenfalls weniger Große entnommen werden, weil der Bestand dadurch nicht wie bei scharfer Befischung auf kleinwüchsig "umgent" .....

Da in Niederlande vielerorts Hechtentnahme verboten bzw. stark eingeschränkt ist, dürfte dieser Punkt der Studie da zutreffen und sollten die Hechte im Schnitt großwüchsiger als bei Gewässern mit viel Entnahme gerade auch großer oder größerer Hechte (Barsche, Zander, Waller etc.) ..

Wenn man der Studie so glauben will, dass das von Zebrabärblingen in abgeschlossenen Studiengewässern auf z. B. freilebende bürokrateutonische oder niederländische Hechte (Barsche, Zander, Waller etc.)  übertragbar wäre ;-))

Fakt ist aber auch, dass mehr deutsche Angler zu Angelurlaub nach Holland fahren als umgekehrt niederländische Angler hier bei uns nen Angelurlaub machen...

Würden sie ja kaum, wenn da schlechte Bestände/Möglichkeiten wären....

Selbst der DAFV wirbt ja für das unkomplizierte(re) Angeln in den Niederlanden statt für Angelurlaub in Deutschland:
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...eite-fuer-deutsche-angler-in-den-niederlanden
 ;-)))))


----------



## HECHTG3ILERTYP (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Das Fischen der Großen hat genetische Konsequenzen*

Es gibt allgemeine Studien zu dem Thema zB. .. https://www.myfishingbox.com/sterberaten-beim-catch-release/ 

Des Weiteren ist es logisch das jeder Fisch mehr auch zur reproduzierung und somit zur Menge des Bestands beiträgt. 
Aus Gesprächen mit holländischen Anglern weiß ich das c&r an Vereinsgewässern durchaus bemerkbar macht. Ansonsten schreib doch einfach mal diverse Sportjonalisten wie Matze Koch (der fast nur in Holland angelt ) oder David Wenzel an und frag die zu dem Thema. 
Und wie gesagt normaler Menschenverstand gepaart mit ein bisschen Mathematik erübrigt jede weitere Diskussion. 
Aber bevor es wieder Streit gibt. .. es gibt pro und contra zu dem Thema ✌

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fruehling (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Das Fischen der Großen hat genetische Konsequenzen*

Alles BlaBla, Thomas, sorry...

Wenn jemand vom nachweislichen Erholen irgendwelcher Bestände schreibt, helfen die Konjunktive in deinem Beitrag nicht weiter.

Mich interessiert es deshalb genau, weil ich selber seit vielen Jahren regelmäßig nach NL sause und eben nicht nachvollziehen kann, daß sich die Bestände (welche eigentlich?) "nachweislich" erhol(t)en, im Gegenteil!

Was dabei zum Einen oder Anderen führt, bzw. geführt hat, ist mal erst völlig nebensächlich, Danke.


----------



## daci7 (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Das Fischen der Großen hat genetische Konsequenzen*

Nun mal Hand aus Herz - wer hat denn nun die Studie wirklich gelesen und verstanden und wer hat hier nur das abstract gelesen und die Zusammenfassungen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Das Fischen der Großen hat genetische Konsequenzen*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Mich interessiert es deshalb genau, weil ich selber seit vielen Jahren regelmäßig nach NL sause und eben nicht nachvollziehen kann, daß sich die Bestände (welche eigentlich?) "nachweislich" erhol(t)en,* im Gegenteil!*


Und dann fährste trotzdem weiter immer wieder hin??

Clever..........

Oder sind die Bestände trotz schlechter werden immer noch so viel besser als in D?
:q:q:q


----------



## Fruehling (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Das Fischen der Großen hat genetische Konsequenzen*



HECHTG3ILERTYP schrieb:


> Es gibt allgemeine Studien zu dem Thema zB. .. https://www.myfishingbox.com/sterberaten-beim-catch-release/
> 
> Des Weiteren ist es logisch das jeder Fisch mehr auch zur reproduzierung und somit zur Menge des Bestands beiträgt.
> Aus Gesprächen mit holländischen Anglern weiß ich das c&r an Vereinsgewässern durchaus bemerkbar macht. Ansonsten schreib doch einfach mal diverse Sportjonalisten wie Matze Koch (der fast nur in Holland angelt ) oder David Wenzel an und frag die zu dem Thema.
> ...



Gerade erst gesehen... ;-)

Dein Link in Ehren, er ist inhaltlich jedoch (zumindest für mich) (k)alter Kaffee.

Für wenig repräsentativ halte ich auch die Erfahrungen von Matze Koch, der eben nicht dort angelt, wo z.B. das komplette Ruhrgebiet die niederländischen Nachbarn besucht.

C&R-Diskussionen sind per se überflüssig, denn daß das positive Auswirkungen auf die Population hat, ist eine Binsenweisheit.

Zurück von der Theorie zur Praxis: Wo gibt es einen reproduzierbaren Nachweis darüber, daß sich die holländischen Bestände erholen? Gerne auch im Landesdurchschnitt, der dann ja auch Matze Kochs Gewässer beinhalten würde... ;-)

Am Rande erwähnt: Ich kenne nicht einen regelmäßig nach NL Fahrenden, und ich kenne ein paar, der sich nicht sehr darüber wundern würde, gäbe es einen solchen Nachweis. Die am Wasser erlebte Praxis sieht nämlich seit vielen Jahren ganz anders aus, was Kontrolleure, Angelgeschäftsinhaber und weitere mit dem Ohr am Puls der Gewässer unisono, vielfach auch nur hinter vorgehaltener Hand, von sich geben.

Oder auf Deutsch: Die kotzen ausnahmslos faustgroße Brocken wegen der Zustände am Wasser!


----------



## Fruehling (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Das Fischen der Großen hat genetische Konsequenzen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und dann fährste trotzdem weiter immer wieder hin??
> 
> Clever..........
> 
> ...



Sind sie, wenn auch nicht viel besser. Ich habs auch nicht sonderlich weit und in NL vor Ort einfach mehr Gewässer zur Auswahl. Liest sich logisch? Ist es auch...


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Das Fischen der Großen hat genetische Konsequenzen*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Sind sie, wenn auch nicht viel besser.


q.e.d.


----------



## Fruehling (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Das Fischen der Großen hat genetische Konsequenzen*

Nö, das war aus meiner Sicht völlig unstrittig und hat mit der These der sich angeblich erholenden Bestände in NL nichts zu tun.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Das Fischen der Großen hat genetische Konsequenzen*

Wer sprach von "erholen" (ausser Dir?)?
Nur, dass die Bestände in NL besser sind als in D.
Was u. a. auf weniger Entnahme zurück zu führen sein kann..


----------



## Fruehling (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Das Fischen der Großen hat genetische Konsequenzen*

Da stehts:



HECHTG3ILERTYP schrieb:


> In den Niederlanden erholen sich die Bestände ja nachweislich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Das Fischen der Großen hat genetische Konsequenzen*

merci - sollte auch den zurückliegenden Beitrag lesen!!
*Hatte ich DEFINITIV UNRECHT!!*


----------



## fishhawk (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Das Fischen der Großen hat genetische Konsequenzen*

Hallo,

@Thomas

Fehler machen kann jeder.

Fehler einzuräumen und sich dafür zu entschuldigen zeigt dann die charakterliche Stärke eines Menschen.

@fruehling

Ich hab noch nie in den Nierderlanden gefischt und kann die Entwicklung auch nicht beurteilen.

Ich wage aber zu bezweifeln, dass die Bestände in NL besser würden oder auch nur gleichwertig blieben, wenn dort ähnliche Entnahmeregeln herrschen würden wie in den meisten Ländern der BRD.

Ich sehe die Einführung von Entnahmefenstern schon als Chance für eine Bestandsverbserrung, wenn es  dazu auch noch weiter flankierende Maßnahmen zur natürlichen Reproduktion gäbe.


----------



## Fruehling (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Das Fischen der Großen hat genetische Konsequenzen*

@fishhawk

Beides keine Frage - gäbe es nicht die klaffende Lücke zwischen Entnahmeregeln und Entnahmepraxis. Übrigens völlig ethnienübergreifend, nicht, daß hier ein falsches Bild entsteht.


----------



## fishhawk (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Das Fischen der Großen hat genetische Konsequenzen*

Hallo,

die besten Regeln bringen nichts, wenn sich nur wenige dran halten.

Hatte mal Holland als Reiseziel im Auge. Da wurde mir empfohlen mir nach Möglichkeit ne Destination mit mindestens 100km Abstand zur deutschen Grenze zu suchen.


----------



## Fruehling (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Das Fischen der Großen hat genetische Konsequenzen*

Weise Empfehlung... 

Wir nennen es schon eine ganze Weile das Angeln vor oder hinter der Welle, was vorrangig die klassische Polder-/Uferangelei betrifft. Beim Angeln vom Boot aus werden die Karten bzgl. der erfolgreichen Stellen selbstverständlich neu gemischt, jedoch tut sich auch dort Schlechtes: Grenznah könnte man vielerorts trockenen Fußes vom einen zum anderen Ufer gelangen, weil Boot an Boot auf dem Wasser liegt.

Deutlich schlimmer wirds wohl auch im Bereich der organisierten Banden, die großflächig mit Stell- und Kiemennetzen "arbeiten", die "Beute" des nachts per Kleintransporter über die Grenzen schaffen und natürlich massiven Schaden anrichten. So zumindest immer wieder die Berichte auf der leider seit einer Weile abgeschalteten Seite angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de, wo regelmäßig die Arbeit der NL-Behörden aufgelistet wurde.

Unterm Strich halte ich das nicht verstummende Lob des holländischen Verbands für das Pfeifen im Walde, denn dort, wo die Entnahme verboten ist, halten sich zu viele nicht daran und dort, wo sie streng limitiert erlaubt ist, macht die schiere Menge der Angler der Sache einen Strich durch die Rechnung.

Daß man trotzdem immer wieder hinfährt, sagt übrigens nichts über den dortigen Zustand der Gewässer, sondern vielmehr was über den der hiesigen aus.


----------

